# Missing load data



## fencer (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking thru on-line load data, I cant find anything for 125gr JHP. Speer still makes the bullet. Does anyone have load data? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Speer puts out a copyrighted loading manual. It's well worth the money.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this for 9x19, .38 Super, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .357Sig, or a .30 caliber rifle?
One really needs to invest and read at least one manual--might as well be by the company that makes your bullet.
The first thing to learn is that almost every xxx grain jacketed bullet uses the SAME loading data and you don't NEED specific data for a specific bullet unless it has very unique construction (frangible, all copper, depleted uranium core, etc.).
One starts with the lowest starting load one can find (that implies checking more than one source and starting with the lowest) and working up from there. One also needs to learn how to determine the best COL for a specific gun and bullet.
Reloading is not for those who need their hands held. All manuals are simply guides to what they found with their components and their equipment and you can only use the data as a guideline and not as a bible.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

If you exceed published maximums, avoid my range, please.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

As Jammersix said, buy the Speer reloading manual. It is well worth the money.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Without knowing what cartridge your asking about, no body can give an answer


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

A 125gn is the "same" as a 124gn, and you can always use data for a heavier bullet. There is not enough time in the world to test every bullet, nor is there a need to. You can use data for any jacketed 123-127gn bullet, provided you start with the lowest starting load you can find and adjust the COL for each individual bullet to best fit your gun(s). Always consult more than one source.
Just the question brings up the additional question: Has to OP read a manual?


----------

